# Urgent help please



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I have just come back from my first family holiday and uploaded the photo's from my NEX to Mac. I created a folder and proceeded to drag them all across to it. The upload programme told me they were on the mac and gave me the option to delete from the camera (Which I never do) after a 7 hour journey I suppose my brain is still in neutral. To cut a long and painful story short, I now have no pics on the Mac and none on the camera. Is there ANY way I can recover them from the card or Mac?

Any help would really be appreciated as these contained some precious memories from my daughters first holiday.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

*Edit*
I have now found them.... I really should have had a cup of tea before starting to upload them...


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Glad you sorted it mate. :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

its a horrible feeling when that happens isnt it? :lol:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I had a similar thing happen with our honeymoon pics in the Maldives, imagine my panic there i sat up half the night worrying over them, i now have them on several usb sticks


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> its a horrible feeling when that happens isnt it? :lol:


To say I was upset is an understatement! I was so excited about seeing the photo's I wasn't thinking straight! I NEVER delete until I have made sure I have saved them elsewhere. All I did was save them to the wrong folder..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad sorted... always make multiple saves.
Keep multiple cards and dont format the card until you really need it and totally sure you have the pics often weeks later.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

If you do delete them from the card by accident do not use it again as you can recover them with software. They're not actually gone until you format the card or take more photos, which will overwrite the existing data. Do this and then you're in trouble!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

All that said you can recover deleted shots from a card or HDD... :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

GIZTO29 said:


> All that said you can recover deleted shots from a card or HDD... :thumb:


Better safe than sorry, you start running into software needed possibly degraded images and as soon as you have started using the card its then overwriting the old data.

I had, possibly still have a bit of software that was always a last resort for hard drive issues as it totally destroys all partions and data. Back in the day when i built for pleasure and then had enough and went Mac...:lol:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

james_death said:


> Better safe than sorry, you start running into software needed possibly degraded images and as soon as you have started using the card its then overwriting the old data.
> 
> I had, possibly still have a bit of software that was always a last resort for hard drive issues as it totally destroys all partions and data. Back in the day when i built for pleasure and then had enough and went Mac...:lol:


I might be reading this wrong but i'd rather have degraded quality images than none atall.. I have done this myself on a card that said it was empty  

Phil


----------

